# I will be unable......?



## mike2008

Hello
I wish to send a message to my friend in Romanian. I would be grate full if someone could please help me to translate it.

"I will be unable to visit you this weekend, I'm sorry. I will be missing you a lot and I will try to visit you as soon as I can."

Thank you very much.


----------



## Kraus

My attempt: "Îmi pare rău, nu voi putea să vă văd weekendul acesta. Îmi veţi lipsi foarte mult şi voi încerca să vă întîlnesc cît mai devreme"


----------



## OldAvatar

The translation Kraus provided sounds very good, it is just that it is a bit too formal. Since you talk about a friend of yours, I reckon that an informal tone will be more adequate. So, I'll give a try too.
"_Îmi pare rău, dar nu voi putea să te vizitez la sfârşitul acestei săptâmâni. Îmi este foarte dor de tine şi o să încerc să îţi fac o vizită cât de repede pot_.”


----------



## mike2008

Thank you both Kraus and OldAvatar, you are very kind and I'm very great full.
Also thank you OldAvatar you were right about an informal tone being more adequate.

Bye and thank you both again.


----------

